
U.S. officials confirm first U.S. case of China coronavirus - drocer88
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-usa/u-s-officials-confirm-first-u-s-case-of-china-coronavirus-idUSKBN1ZK2FF
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22110873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22110873),
which is currently on the front page.

